# Our 1,000th Member



## aflacglobal (Nov 17, 2007)

Well we finally broke the plane. We seem to be adding members at an increasing rate. That's a good thing. :wink: 

I want to take the time to thank all the members on this forum for your contributions. Looking thru the member list daily i see people from just about every part of the world as members. This forum has really turned into a very resourceful and needed necessity for not only the hobbyist refiner, but also the professional refiner. We have really got some big guns in the house when it comes to refining knowledge and procedures.

Were it not for the tireless dedication and selfless acts of the many individuals of this forum this platform of wisdom and education would not exist. I also want to take the time to say thank you for not booting my ass months ago. Sometimes i can get a little out of hand and way out there, But i do so only because i see a need. 

Take a bow ladies and gentlemen. This forum is the best thing all around
that i have seen come out in a long time.

Here's to 10,000 more members.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 17, 2007)

I was wondering if we would hit 1,000 members
or 10,000 articles first, now I know.
Hey Noxx, do our numbers surprise you, or did
you expect your creation do be this popular
and full of knowledge this fast?
Jim


----------



## Noxx (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm very glad that we reached the 1000 mark. 
At the creation of the forum, I didn't expect at all that it would be that much popular.
I'm still amazed by the numbers.

It's crazy what people can do during a boring weekend 
This is how this forum came up.


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 18, 2007)

It could just have easily been a pryotechnics forum.

Next weekend Noxx is going to show us how to build a missile. :shock: 

You still doing that Noxx ?


----------



## Noxx (Nov 18, 2007)

Unfortunately no  
When I moved into an apartment, I gave all my stuff to a friend. And now this friend is in New Zealand lol...
I still have Potassium Perchlorate lying somewhere lol.
This stuff can go boom from only an impact of an hammer...


----------



## Noxx (Nov 18, 2007)

Free for you Aflac 8)


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 18, 2007)

> I still have Potassium Perchlorate lying somewhere lol.
> This stuff can go boom from only an impact of an hammer...



I don't know which bothers me more. The fact that it can go off so easy, or the fact it's (Quote) Laying around somewhere. 
Somewhere being the key word.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 19, 2007)

Greetings from Sweden!

As member 1008 I must say that this is a fantastic forum.

I've collected gold scrap for many years now and searched the net now and then for tips on how to refine it. Since I discovered the forum two days ago I have spent many hours reading different threads and getting a bunch of ideas to test.

Thanks to all of you on the forum.that makes this a wonderful place to be.

A couple of years ago I experimented with building my own black powder rockets from scratch. 100 percent success rate, two third of them flew and one third exploded on the starting pad. It was great fun.



/Göran


----------



## Never_Evil (Nov 19, 2007)

100% success? Yes I suppose anything involving fire and explosions are a good success. Welcome aboard #1008 lol


----------



## blueduck (Nov 24, 2007)

I keep spreading the word, pasing the URL along to the GPAA forum members now and again, and the homesteading today forum members too and the survivalists forum as well...... and once inahile i email a few friends I have left in the world and pass some information along to them too..... to come take alook and maybe get an ideea or three......

I am still new to all this though grasping it a bit better than a few months ago for sure.

William


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 25, 2007)

Without being in your business how have things been going in your life bluebuck? I know you were going thru a stressful point awhile back. Hope things are looking up. :wink: 

Thanks for supporting the forum. :wink:


----------



## blueduck (Nov 26, 2007)

Well the end of October the cout of appeals did what i figgered they would, so i petitioned the Idaho supreem koort for a review and have a supporting brief i have to postal mail off in the next couple days in hopes they will take it back and not let the 3jurist court change the united states code 12 usc 411 by making federal reserve notes "cash lawful money" instead of being able to trade for them...... sily matter but one that is potentially an issue that could damage the federal reserve and make it kinda obsolete [even though that is not what i was trying to do] so the stress level bounces, my wife gave me notice that i had to quit and the level went way up, but then she modifyed her ultimatum and has allowed that i can keep going but i have to do some other things that bring a few funds in too..... 

so ya wanna buy a boxing ring? one that Jack Dempsey was a referee in? bult in Butte Montana in 1950..... I bought it for my wife [she is a retired professional boxer and former world champion kickboxer and teaches a few kids] 

Anyhow I have the knowledge, i can proceed, and Almighty God willing I will come out on top in some fashion or other..... I just have to find something that allows me be able to research and type and keep the deadlines into the court [if they review it, or appeal to the US supreme court if they dont] and still pay enough to purchase fuel and pay a few bills til i learn this refinging down to a science...... I asked my dentist about his gold and silver he pulls out and he sells it to a broker...... but it got him thinking he has some compettition to get the bidding going now i could see [i met him in the grocery market, not in the chair]

Thanks for asking, and thnks for posting the things you do too! I share the video on you tube with a cuople folks now and again too, though not recently...... 

William


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 10, 2010)

aflacglobal said:


> Here's to 10,000 more members.



... almost there now ... :mrgreen: 

/Göran


----------



## Palladium (Apr 10, 2010)

It's been a long road. 8)


----------



## machiavelli976 (Apr 11, 2010)

hello Noxx ! it's me again, machiavelli976. have read this topic than jump to your profile. need to ask you something ! aren't you affraid talking about your pyrotechnical hobby inside this forum? is it safe doing this? cause we really have something in common but in my country i'll better stay away due to the new laws against terro. how does works the laws about this subject in your side of the world? can we share our experience safely here? thanks.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 11, 2010)

you can always use pm for discussing with anybody safely.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 12, 2010)

machiavelli976 said:


> hello Noxx ! it's me again, machiavelli976. have read this topic than jump to your profile. need to ask you something ! aren't you affraid talking about your pyrotechnical hobby inside this forum? is it safe doing this? cause we really have something in common but in my country i'll better stay away due to the new laws against terro. how does works the laws about this subject in your side of the world? can we share our experience safely here? thanks.


Be very careful about posting anything that you do not wish to be made public. Bots roam this forum regularly, archiving for _*everyone*_ to read, that which is posted. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Apr 12, 2010)

The bottom line is that unless you are a major tech guru anything you type on your keyboard can be traced back to you. That does not mean there are physical people reading everything written but computers do the work with “key words”. What do you think they are looking for and do you have something to hide. Welcome to the technology era.


----------



## donnybrook (Apr 20, 2010)

It's a great Forum. First time back for a few months. Had some family problems. There is so much knowledge out there and it's great to be able to share this with others. Congratulations to Noxx and others. Donnybrook Australia.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 20, 2010)

Just been doing some researching. http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/shorinternational.com#


----------

